# Hyaluronic Acid And Hair



## luthiengirlie (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi,

I have been using Deciem's The Ordinary Hyaluronic Acid on my hair.. and it has GROWN.. It's really formulated for the face and skin, but do you know of any products that has a strong amount of the Acid in it.. It's made my  hair just.. GROW!!!


----------



## immy (Apr 11, 2017)

On your scalp or moisturizing your hair? and how much did you use? the bottle is quite small, no?


----------



## luthiengirlie (Apr 11, 2017)

immy said:


> On your scalp or moisturizing your hair? and how much did you use? the bottle is quite small, no?


@immy   On Scalp and Moisturizing my hair.. This is the bottle I've been using.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Apr 11, 2017)

@immy  I use one full drop all over..


----------



## Transformer (Apr 11, 2017)

Intrusting, very interesting.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Apr 11, 2017)

Transformer said:


> Intrusting, very interesting.


I know.. I had my bangs  up to my ears and at the end of a month it's shoulder length


----------



## SlimPickinz (Apr 11, 2017)

luthiengirlie said:


> I know.. I had my bangs  up to my ears and at the end of a month it's shoulder length


Whattttt


----------



## luthiengirlie (Apr 11, 2017)

SlimPickinz said:


> Whattttt


yep..
i need to find a hair product that has it since it is more for the skin and face.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Apr 11, 2017)

SlimPickinz said:


> Whattttt


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Apr 11, 2017)

luthiengirlie said:


> I know.. I had my bangs  up to my ears and at the end of a month it's shoulder length


so what you're saying is your hair grew in the vicinity of 4 inches in one month's time... 
the normal average rate is 1/2 inch per month.
i'm not willing to experiment with it but maybe someone else will


----------



## rileypak (Apr 11, 2017)

Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold said:


> so what you're saying is your hair grew in the vicinity of 4 inches in one month's time...


----------



## luthiengirlie (Apr 11, 2017)

Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold said:


> so what you're saying is your hair grew in the vicinity of 4 inches in one month's time...
> the normal average rate is 1/2 inch per month.
> i'm not willing to experiment with it but maybe someone else will


Not asking anyone to.. Was just asking if there were hair products with hyaluronic acid in it?


----------



## luthiengirlie (Apr 11, 2017)

rileypak said:


>


i didn't believe it either.. but it grew.. *kanye shrug*


----------



## SlimPickinz (Apr 11, 2017)

I don't even mess with growth aids but this might be a hit. If you don't find a hair product with that as a main ingredient maybe you should look into creating one. 


luthiengirlie said:


> yep..
> i need to find a hair product that has it since it is more for the skin and face.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Apr 11, 2017)

hmmm possiblities @SlimPickinz  just may do that.


----------



## immy (Apr 11, 2017)

luthiengirlie said:


> @immy  I use one full drop all over..



thanks! looking into it ...


----------



## luthiengirlie (Apr 11, 2017)

immy said:


> thanks! looking into it ...


@immy  I'm not touting this as a miracle... it worked for me.. may or may not work for you..


----------



## immy (Apr 11, 2017)

luthiengirlie said:


> @immy  I'm not touting this as a miracle... it worked for me.. may or may not work for you..



lol, thanks, i already take collagen with HA, just didnt think about applying it to my hair, i'm always up for experimenting. no worries.


----------



## rileypak (Apr 11, 2017)

luthiengirlie said:


> i didn't believe it either.. but it grew.. *kanye shrug*


No shade. I think it's awesome that it worked for you. 
That much growth in a month would have me reaching for scissors cause that's just tew much for me.

But all the best to those who like and/or want it like that


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Apr 11, 2017)

luthiengirlie said:


> @immy  I use one full drop all over..


one drop has the ability to cover your entire scalp and your hair ? 
I'd probably need like 15 drops for my scalp alone with my big head.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello, Google is a useful engine!

Here is one: Hyaluronic Density Conditioner Intense

...and another: Hyalogic HA Biotin Hair & Scalp Spray

...and yet another: Julien Farel Haircare Hydrate Restore


----------



## rileypak (Apr 11, 2017)

HA contributes to excellent moisture binding. 
Couple it with good hydration and they say watering the lawn makes the grass grow 

Post pics OP!


----------



## luthiengirlie (Apr 11, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Hello, Google is a useful engine!
> 
> Here is one: Hyaluronic Density Conditioner Intense
> 
> ...


 true  google is useful but yall are the Hair Queens  so I thought your input  would  be better


----------



## luthiengirlie (Apr 11, 2017)

rileypak said:


> HA contributes to excellent moisture binding.
> Couple it with good hydration and they say watering the lawn makes the grass grow
> 
> Post pics OP!


how do I do this on mobile?


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 11, 2017)

The Difference Between Hyaluronic Acid and Sodium Hyaluronate

_Hyaluronic acid is a naturally-occurring molecule (specifically a polysaccharide)...

We choose to use sodium 
hyaluronate in our products because it is a smaller molecule, which allows it to more easily penetrate the skin._


----------



## luthiengirlie (Apr 11, 2017)

immy said:


> lol, thanks, i already take collagen with HA, just didnt think about applying it to my hair, i'm always up for experimenting. no worries.


awesomeness


----------



## luthiengirlie (Apr 11, 2017)

Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold said:


> one drop has the ability to cover your entire scalp and your hair ?
> I'd probably need like 15 drops for my scalp alone with my big head.


maybe i didnt explain it eell I just  use one full syringe  and do small drops all over the place


----------



## luthiengirlie (Apr 11, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> The Difference Between Hyaluronic Acid and Sodium Hyaluronate
> 
> _Hyaluronic acid is a naturally-occurring molecule (specifically a polysaccharide)...
> 
> ...



LEARNING


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 11, 2017)

I am starting to wonder if sodium hyaluronate is the mucopolysaccharide in the NetWurks Xcel-21 Spray.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 11, 2017)

luthiengirlie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been using Deciem's The Ordinary Hyaluronic Acid on my hair.. and it has GROWN.. It's really formulated for the face and skin, but do you know of any products that has a strong amount of the Acid in it.. It's made my  hair just.. GROW!!!



OP, staaaaaahhhhhp!  Really? 

Thanks for sharing but . . . What ALL do you do? To think through what you posted, I need to know what vitamins/supplements you take and what products you use. And I need photos! 

I've been taking collagen + HA in powder form, and it has done WONDERS for my skin. I was just about to look into Deciem's The Ordinary Hyaluronic Acid for topical application to my face to see if that would help even more.

I'm going to order two bottles and (1) use one for my face and (2) one for my scalp and a test patch of hair, but I'm feeling kinda crazy for trying it. If I could grow a few inches of hair and be able to ponytail my hair again, that would make my regimen/routine so much healthier/better. That is the ONLY reason you got me, though! 

* mutters to self: Is this like that time I had my honey put saran wrap around my egg-and-coconut-oil-drenched hair to try to grow half an inch in one night?!?? Methinks it is! *


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 11, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Hello, Google is a useful engine!
> 
> Here is one: Hyaluronic Density Conditioner Intense
> 
> ...



 Thanks, lady.


----------



## rileypak (Apr 11, 2017)

luthiengirlie said:


> how do I do this on mobile?


Next to the "post reply" button, there should be an "upload a file" button below the comment box. You can add pictures from your phone (or tablet I think) from there.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 11, 2017)

Okay, I just put a drop of The Ordinary (TO) HA2%+B5 on my scalp in the twist above my left ear.  If I don't get the itchies in that area overnight, I'll start applying the TO HA2%+B5 to my entire scalp till  my next wash day. 

Let's  that I get an inch in the next 1 1/2 weeks!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 11, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> Okay, I just put a drop of The Ordinary (TO) HA2%+B5 on my scalp in the twist above my left ear.  If I don't get the itchies in that area overnight, I'll start applying the TO HA2%+B5 to my entire scalp till  my next wash day.
> 
> Let's  that I get an inch in the next 1 1/2 weeks!



Oh, good! TFS! Since you're trying it, I won't! Sending prayers, 'cause if it works for you, I'll bite!


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Apr 11, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> Okay, I just put a drop of The Ordinary (TO) HA2%+B5 on my scalp in the twist above my left ear.  If I don't get the itchies in that area overnight, I'll start applying the TO HA2%+B5 to my entire scalp till  my next wash day.
> 
> Let's  that I get an inch in the next 1 1/2 weeks!



i'm tempted to order before lhcf drains the stock . i was gong to place an order from them today before this thread


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Apr 11, 2017)

placing an order now . I was going to place a Deciem order today anyway coincidentally so this totally works for me.
I'll probably try it on my scalp and face . Their prices are very reasonable.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Apr 11, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I am starting to wonder if sodium hyaluronate is the mucopolysaccharide in the NetWurks Xcel-21 Spray.


Now that is intriguing to me. I won't use my Xcel products because they have parabens and also because I wear straight styles and a wet spray isn't going to work and neither is the greasy topical one.
But a serum form is incredibly tempting. I have a bottle of expensive plant stem cell hair growth serum from Ulta and I still don't use it though 

While I don't think 4 inches in a month is a reasonable expectation , the idea of  faster growth is very tempting.

I'm sorry for shading you early in the thread   though OP


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 12, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh, good! TFS! Since you're trying it, I won't! Sending prayers, 'cause if it works for you, I'll bite!


You should do it, as well.  Then we will have at least a three person sample, between, you, I, and OP.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 12, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> You should do it, as well.  Then we will have at least a three person sample, between, you, I, and OP.



Very good point, sis. I was going to order some for my skin ANYWAY, so I'll just order one bottle and use some on my scalp and test patch of hair.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 12, 2017)

Hyaluronic Acid: History, Chemical Structure, and Its Benefits for the Body

_*Hyaluronic Acid in Scalp Tissue and Hair Follicles*

Actually the hair and the hair follicle are a derivative of skin tissue. There are two distinctive skin layers, one, the epidermis (outer layer) which gives rise to the protective shield of the body and the other, the dermal layer (deep layer) which makes up the bulk of the skin and is where the hair follicle is located. This dermal layer is composed of connective tissue and the connective tissue, with its gelatinous fluid like characteristics provides support, nourishes and hydrates the deep layers of the scalp. The result is healthy lustrous hair and a moisturized scalp. Again, all of this is made possible because of the presence of HA in the scalp._

This company also sells a shampoo with HA and aloe (another mucopolysaccharide).  I ain't touching that - too many coconut-derived chemicals.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 12, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Hyaluronic Acid: History, Chemical Structure, and Its Benefits for the Body
> 
> _*Hyaluronic Acid in Scalp Tissue and Hair Follicles*
> 
> ...



Now I'm fascinated. (Thanks, @Sharpened!)

The site said:

*Episilk™ Shampoo*
Suggested Retail: $14.95
A Hyaluronic Acid shampoo that helps to support dry, lifeless hair by restoring the HA *that time takes away.*​
Replenishing HA has done WONDERS for my skin, and I had no idea I needed to replenish it! My hair used to grow like a weed (super fast) and very healthy/strong (still grows pretty fast). I wonder if *replenishing* HA would help.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 12, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Replenishing HA has done WONDERS for my skin, and I had no idea I needed to replenish it! My hair used to grow like a weed (super fast) and very healthy/strong (still grows pretty fast). I wonder if *replenishing* HA would help.


It could, since scalp and skin are the same for the most part. If I try HA, I will use a serum with very few ingredients or get the sodium powder for mixing. I am tempted to try aloe gel twice a week to see what happens before introducing HA.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 12, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> It could, since scalp and skin are the same for the most part. If I try HA, I will use a serum with very few ingredients or get the sodium powder for mixing. I am tempted to try aloe gel twice a week to see what happens before introducing HA.



I can't remember if the Johnson Master Organics products have been mentioned at this thread, but according to Ulta's site's ingredients listing, several of the line's products contain HA. Maybe they avoid coconut oil. I don't know. I'm getting side-eyed by family to shut things down for the night, so I'm heading to bed.

Blessings, Sharpened! I hope work is relatively peaceful and calm tomorrow. G'night!


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Apr 12, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> You should do it, as well.  Then we will have at least a three person sample, between, you, I, and OP.


I'm in too! I ordered a bottle tonight along  with a niacinamide serum.
there's a 10 day delay on current orders though  lol.
So i guess we can make this a hyaluronic acid challenge thread


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 12, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Blessings, Sharpened! I hope work is relatively peaceful and calm tomorrow. G'night!


Thank you, sweetie! Unfortunately, I have a teen still up doing schoolwork, so I have been in and out of sleep mode, not good. May as well read up on this stuff.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 12, 2017)

Ok OP has me side-eyeing my hyaluronic acid serum. If I get the urge to apply to my scalp/hair, I'll definitely post here. I'm usually not consistent with topical applications though.


----------



## scarcity21 (Apr 12, 2017)

Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold said:


> I'm in too! I ordered a bottle tonight along  with a niacinamide serum.
> there's a 10 day delay on current orders though  lol.
> So i guess we can make this a hyaluronic acid challenge thread


@Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold where did u order from?


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Apr 12, 2017)

scarcity21 said:


> @Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold where did u order from?


The product mentioned in the OP is from the  The Ordinary brand on the Deciem site
only $6.80 grab it before LHCF cleans it out because there's a thread on this brand in the makeup section too  I forsee lhcf destroying them 
here:
http://theordinary.com/product/rdn-hyaluronic-acid-2pct-b5-30ml


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 12, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> OP, staaaaaahhhhhp!  Really?
> 
> Thanks for sharing but . . . What ALL do you do? To think through what you posted, I need to know what vitamins/supplements you take and what products you use. And I need photos!
> 
> ...



Did that work?


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 12, 2017)

Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold said:


> The product mentioned in the OP is from the  The Ordinary brand on the Deciem site
> only $6.80 grab it before LHCF cleans it out because there's a thread on this brand in the makeup section too  I forsee lhcf destroying them
> here:
> http://theordinary.com/product/rdn-hyaluronic-acid-2pct-b5-30ml



Too late


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Apr 12, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Too late
> 
> View attachment 394427


that was already there when I ordered ( and before this thread was even created)  but better than out of stock altogether.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 12, 2017)

I was able to buy 4 though. Reasonably priced and free shipping over 25.

Their products look really interesting. Thanks OP for the post.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 12, 2017)

Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold said:


> that was already there when I ordered ( and before this thread was even created)  but better than out of stock altogether.



True. They must be getting a shipment, so they said it'll be late rather than stopping people from buying it altogether.


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 12, 2017)

Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold said:


> I'm in too! I ordered a bottle tonight along  with a niacinamide serum.
> there's a 10 day delay on current orders though  lol.
> So i guess we can make this a hyaluronic acid challenge thread



Who you think caused that delay  I'll order some bottles later.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 12, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Did that work?



Not permanently for me. I got an illusory initial overstretch that disappeared within days.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 12, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Not permanently for me. I got an illusory initial overstretch that disappeared within days.



So when I saw that challenge that's the first thing I thought!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 12, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> So when I saw that challenge that's the first thing I thought!



Lol. Smart.

I knew it was impossible, but boredom and the video "evidence" compelled me to do it. I wanted to know what was really going on.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 12, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Lol. Smart.
> 
> I knew it was impossible, but boredom and the video "evidence" compelled me to do it. I wanted to know what was really going on.



Doesn't hurt to try


----------



## luthiengirlie (Apr 12, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> OP, staaaaaahhhhhp!  Really?
> 
> Thanks for sharing but . . . What ALL do you do? To think through what you posted, I need to know what vitamins/supplements you take and what products you use. And I need photos!
> 
> ...


@YvetteWithJoy   I just use that and olive oil but olive oil makes my hair shiny.. I am not claiming it's the end all and be all.. just wondered what hair products have it


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 12, 2017)

luthiengirlie said:


> @YvetteWithJoy   I just use that and olive oil but olive oil makes my hair shiny.. I am not claiming it's the end all and be all.. just wondered what hair products have it



Thanks!

I know! I hope my post didn't miff you. I was meaning it silly because the amount of growth you described caught my attention and had me feeling easily sellable. Lol. I apologize if my post made you feel any kind of way! 

I'm REALLY glad you posted this thread!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Apr 12, 2017)

Well...If I get the PTR water drench hyaluronic cloud cream in my Sephora play box, it will be used for hair purposes.  It's 30% hyaluronic acid. Will also acquire some samples of the 75% hyaluronic serum today. Will also order this for research and comparison.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Apr 12, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I know! I hope my post didn't miff you. I was meaning it silly because the amount of growth you described caught my attention and had me feeling easily sellable. Lol. I apologize if my post made you feel any kind of way!
> 
> I'm REALLY glad you posted this thread!


@YvetteWithJoy  No problem.. i Just wanted to clarify my intentions with this thread.. NOW.. let me figure out how to post pictures.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Apr 12, 2017)

KinksAndInk said:


> Well...If I get the PTR water drench hyaluronic cloud cream in my Sephora play box, it will be used for hair purposes.  It's 30% hyaluronic acid. Will also acquire some samples of the 75% hyaluronic serum today. Will also order this for research and comparison.


Let me know..


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 12, 2017)

Just ordered 2 bottles of HA from amazon.  With prime should be here today and will use it tonight.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 12, 2017)

luthiengirlie said:


> @YvetteWithJoy  No problem.. i Just wanted to clarify my intentions with this thread.. NOW.. let me figure out how to post pictures.



I'm not trying to be funny but you've been here since 2010 and don't know how to post pictures?

Steps if on desktop:
1. Click the blue button on the bottom right that says "upload a file".
2. Find the picture to upload.
3. Click on it.
4. Then press open.
*Picture Uploaded*

Steps if on phone:
1. Click the blue button on the bottom right that says "upload a file".
2. Select picture from phone
*Picture Uploaded*

I hope that helps


----------



## lindseyerinc (Apr 12, 2017)

I just bought this, not for my hair but because its one of the best priced hyaluronic acids i've seen. Thanks!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 12, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> I'm not trying to be funny but you've been here since 2010 and don't know how to post pictures?
> 
> Steps if on desktop:
> 1. Click the blue button on the bottom right that says "upload a file".
> ...



Well if she's never posted a pic or tried to....shiiidd I don't either.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 12, 2017)

gorgeoushair said:


> Well if she's never posted a pic or tried to....shiiidd I don't either.



k


----------



## luthiengirlie (Apr 12, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> I'm not trying to be funny but you've been here since 2010 and don't know how to post pictures?
> 
> Steps if on desktop:
> 1. Click the blue button on the bottom right that says "upload a file".
> ...




THIS HELPS.. I'm not a hardcore uh poster..


----------



## luthiengirlie (Apr 12, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> k


before...two months ago  and today i just took 


gorgeoushair said:


> Well if she's never posted a pic or tried to....shiiidd I don't either.


one with my fingers  are today  the one with the lip are a month ago


----------



## scarcity21 (Apr 13, 2017)

Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold said:


> The product mentioned in the OP is from the  The Ordinary brand on the Deciem site
> only $6.80 grab it before LHCF cleans it out because there's a thread on this brand in the makeup section too  I forsee lhcf destroying them
> here:
> http://theordinary.com/product/rdn-hyaluronic-acid-2pct-b5-30ml


Thank you!!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 13, 2017)

luthiengirlie said:


> before...two months ago  and today i just took
> 
> one with my fingers  are today  the one with the lip are a month ago


I'm not sure what I'm looking at in the 2nd pic with the lip.  I can't see your hair.  The circle and lip are concealing it.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Apr 13, 2017)

the lip picture  shows there are barely any bangs.. nothing there.. 


MileHighDiva said:


> I'm not sure what I'm looking at in the 2nd pic with the lip.  I can't see your hair.  The circle and lip are concealing it.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2017)

luthiengirlie said:


> the lip picture  shows there are barely any bangs.. nothing there..


Yeah but we can't see it at all.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Apr 14, 2017)

what the...? I guess no 10 day delay lol. My Deciem order is out for delivery already this morning


----------



## sunnydaze (Apr 14, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Yeah but we can't see it at all.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Apr 14, 2017)

sunnydaze said:


>





sunnydaze said:


>


exactly


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 14, 2017)

luthiengirlie said:


> before...two months ago  and today i just took
> 
> one with my fingers  are today  the one with the lip are a month ago


So what exactly happened? You grew bangs from what length to what length? Because the photos don't show that. In the first one, where the bangs end is not obvious and in the second one we don't see your hair at all.

Anyway I think that I'm going to jump on this hyaluronic acid band wagon. I'll buy some hyaluronic acid powder and make a 5% solution with it. The concentration in the serum you are using is 2%, right? How often were you using it?

People who want to join this challenge and are already using Xcel 21, how are you going to prevent this from confounding your results?


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 14, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> So what exactly happened? You grew bangs from what length to what length? Because the photos don't show that. In the first one, where the bangs end is not obvious and in the second one we don't see your hair at all.
> 
> Anyway I think that I'm going to jump on this hyaluronic acid band wagon. I'll buy some hyaluronic acid powder and make a 5% solution with it. The concentration in the serum you are using is 2%, right? How often were you using it?
> 
> People who want to join this challenge and are already using excel 21, how are you going to prevent this from confounding your results?



I just starting using HA two days ago, and I've been using excel 21 since september/October...when I post results I try to make sure people know that i'm using multiple things.  By now, I know that my growth is slightly accelerated with excel 21...if I notice any additional growth above and beyond what I've been seeing with excel21, I will more than likely attribute that to HA. 

So far I'm only using HA once a day on my scalp.  My NG feels really soft and almost silky like.  I think the one I purchased is only 1 or 2% and it only has like 3 ingredients in it.

HA has also helped with this really flaky spot I had right on the peak of my hairline.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 14, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> I just starting using HA two days ago, and I've been using excel 21 since september/October...when I post results I try to make sure people know that i'm using multiple things.  By now, I know that my growth is slightly accelerated with excel 21...if I notice any additional growth above and beyond what I've been seeing with excel21, I will more than likely attribute that to HA.
> 
> So far I'm only using HA once a day on my scalp.  My NG feels really soft and almost silky like.  I think the one I purchased is only 1 or 2% and it only has like 3 ingredients in it.
> 
> HA has also helped with this really flaky spot I had right on the peak of my hairline.


I have ordered xcel 21 but it hasn't yet arrived. I might use each of the 2 on one side of my head only lol. 

So in just 2 days you think that the HA has been able to make your new growth more silky? Or is that the effect of the xcel?


----------



## luthiengirlie (Apr 14, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> So what exactly happened? You grew bangs from what length to what length? Because the photos don't show that. In the first one, where the bangs end is not obvious and in the second one we don't see your hair at all.
> 
> Anyway I think that I'm going to jump on this hyaluronic acid band wagon. I'll buy some hyaluronic acid powder and make a 5% solution with it. The concentration in the serum you are using is 2%, right? How often were you using it?
> 
> People who want to join this challenge and are already using Xcel 21, how are you going to prevent this from confounding your results?


 I'm not sure.. I was using it and it grew.. obviously it's working it grew


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 14, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> I have ordered xcel 21 but it hasn't yet arrived. I might use each of the 2 on one side of my head only lol.
> 
> So in just 2 days you think that the HA has been able to make your new growth more silky? Or is that the effect of the xcel?



It probably just feels silky because the HA has a silky texture (like a serum), however I do believe that it's doing an awesome job at moisturizing. I keep touching my NG and even though I applied the HA last night it still feels silky and soft.  Xcel21 alone does not make my NG feel silky.  I always us an oil after I massage xcel21 in to ensure that I do not get any dryness.  Not, to say that I've ever had any dryness with xcel21, but as a precaution...I always follow up with oil. 

The only thing that HA has done in two days is take away the little dry spot I had along my hair line.  However, HA has always worked well on my skin..so that was kindof expected.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 14, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> It probably just feels silky because the HA has a silky texture (like a serum), however I do believe that it's doing an awesome job at moisturizing. I keep touching my NG and even though I applied the HA last night it still feels silky and soft.  Xcel21 alone does not make my NG feel silky.  I always us an oil after I massage xcel21 in to ensure that I do not get any dryness.  Not, to say that I've ever had any dryness with xcel21, but as a precaution...I always follow up with oil.
> 
> The only thing that HA has done in two days is take away the little dry spot I had along my hair line.  However, HA has always worked well on my skin..so that was kindof expected.


I see. This is very intriguing! What brand have you been using? And what are the other two ingredients it contains other than the HA? 



luthiengirlie said:


> I'm not sure.. I was using it and it grew.. obviously it's working it grew


That's great to hear! Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2017)

luthiengirlie said:


> exactly


Please understand I wasn't making fun of you @luthiengirlie. That is not my style and not how I operate. I was just stating the obvious to me. I can't see the second pic you posted. I believe you got amazing results with the HA but it would be great if we could see the whole picture. I apologize if my comment irritated you as that was not my intent.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 17, 2017)

My package came super fast.
Ordered on April 12th, received this morning on April 17th.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Apr 17, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> So what exactly happened? You grew bangs from what length to what length? Because the photos don't show that. In the first one, where the bangs end is not obvious and in the second one we don't see your hair at all.
> 
> Anyway I think that I'm going to jump on this hyaluronic acid band wagon. I'll buy some hyaluronic acid powder and make a 5% solution with it. The concentration in the serum you are using is 2%, right? How often were you using it?
> 
> People who want to join this challenge and are already using Xcel 21, how are you going to prevent this from confounding your results?


I have been holding onto a bag of Hyaluronic acid for a few years  now. I was going to create a conditioner mix with it.
If you start a challenge let me know. Can you also add in ingredients/instructions to a good mix?


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 17, 2017)

Interesting...


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm using xcel 21 now. ill wait till the end of this month for a 2wk usage update from those who have bought and tried the serum then i will definitely buy depending on the results.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Apr 17, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> Just ordered 2 bottles of HA from amazon.  With prime should be here today and will use it tonight.


That one is only 1% though. Is the 2% more effective?


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 17, 2017)

I bought a gram of the powder to try in my herbal leave-in rinses.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 17, 2017)

CurlyMoo said:


> I have been holding onto a bag of Hyaluronic acid for a few years  now. I was going to create a conditioner mix with it.
> If you start a challenge let me know. Can you also add in ingredients/instructions to a good mix?



Oh yeah? Sounds like a good idea. I might actually go ahead and start a challenge thread when I receive my HA package. I will tag you if I do. And I'll let you know how I make my mix.



CurlyMoo said:


> That one is only 1% though. Is the 2% more effective?



I have been wondering about the same thing. It's difficult to tell. But I thought of making a 5% mix when I saw that there are some serums out there that say 5% HA mixed with other stuff. I thought that there must be an added benefit to the higher concentration for these people to adopt it in their products. We will see as the challenge unfolds I guess.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 17, 2017)

I almost forgot to come back here and mention that I used my serum on my scalp Saturday, Sunday and today.

My serum doesn't state the percentage of hyaluronic acid but I've been using it on my face for over 6 months, so my scalp shouldn't mind...I hope.


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 17, 2017)

CurlyMoo said:


> That one is only 1% though. Is the 2% more effective?



Since I'm using other things on my scalp, and I'm not sure how my scalp will respond, my plan was to find a moderate/regular % of HA with good reviews and measure the effectiveness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2017)

I used a few drops of the Serum today.


----------



## Rastafarai (Apr 19, 2017)

This thread is everything. 

I'll wait to see some results before placing an order.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Apr 20, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I used a few drops of the Serum today.


Oh I forgot I got mine lol. I guess I'll go apply some in a little while and see how my scalp likes it.
I do have dry scalp issues so I don't think it will be bad even if it doesn't give me 4 inches in a month


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Apr 20, 2017)

Just applied my first dose . The challenge is on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2017)

I grabbed another bottle last night so I can make sure I give it a 'fair shot'.

Doubtful about the 4 inches tho'.


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 20, 2017)

Dangnabbit, ya'll are going to make me buy some HA. 
_
*opens Amazon in new tab*_


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 20, 2017)

But I don't have xcel21 itchies.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Apr 22, 2017)

_According to dermatologist Dr. Paradi Mirmirani, hyaluronic acid is similar to a fertilizer because it can increase hair growth and the strand diameter--thicker hair. It is not only found in topical beauty products, but it can be taken orally as supplements. Some women choose to get it injected in depressed areas. Note that the injections are not permanent and will require more regular maintenance. Dermatologists have not determined whether taking HA orally or applying it topically works better, but adding both methods in our daily routines could create a desirable effect on our skin, hair, and bodies.

https://www.naturallycurly.com/curl...enefits-of-hyaluronic-acid-for-skin-and-hair/_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2017)

@Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

Thank you for that excerpt.


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 23, 2017)

Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold said:


> The product mentioned in the OP is from the  The Ordinary brand on the Deciem site
> only $6.80 grab it before LHCF cleans it out because there's a thread on this brand in the makeup section too  I forsee lhcf destroying them
> here:
> http://theordinary.com/product/rdn-hyaluronic-acid-2pct-b5-30ml



just placed an order


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 23, 2017)

I will order once the toner that I want restocks.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Apr 23, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I will order once the toner that I want restocks.


The 7% glycolic? That's bae  I  ordered 3 bottles with the intention of gifting one. Yeah... I still have 3 bottles


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 23, 2017)

KinksAndInk said:


> The 7% glycolic? That's bae  I  ordered 3 bottles with the intention of gifting one. Yeah... I still have 3 bottles



Wooo, so glad to hear that. TFS!

Three bottles, eh? *inserts image of smiley threatening folks with baseball bat*


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 23, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wooo, so glad to hear that. TFS!
> 
> *Three bottles, eh? *inserts image of smiley threatening folks with baseball bat**


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Apr 23, 2017)

I just wanted to mention something re: The Ordinary brand HA vs other formulations and why the one in the OP might be superior.  It will be interesting to see results using any HA though.

This is from the one on the Deciem site:
_Note: Hyaluronic Acid is found in the skin naturally but its natural function within the skin is not hydration. *Many products have used HA to claim hydration benefits, but HA is too large of a molecule to penetrate the skin *and instead sits on the surface and can draw moisture out of the skin making the surface feel soft and hydrated temporarily, while making you feel like you need more HA after the product is rinsed. *This formula uses three forms of HA with varying molecular weights, as well as an HA crosspolymer, to offer multi-depth hydration and visible plumping without drawing water out of the skin solely to improve temporary surface hydration. *_


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Apr 23, 2017)

Welp, bad news 
I have a number of scattered very small red bumps on my scalp mainly in the areas where I most heavily  applied the serum . As if my pores are clogged or something.
I guess I will have to retire it because it's causing irritation for one reason or another.
I have to drop out of the challenge. I guess I can use the serum on my face. I used it last night and my face seemed to like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2017)

@Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold 
Really sorry to hear this. 

So far I haven't had any problems and it doesn't make my scalp all itchy and bothersome like NW21.

Not sure how long I'll use it because I only bought x2 (one on the way).


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 24, 2017)

Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold said:


> Welp, bad news
> I have a number of scattered very small red bumps on my scalp mainly in the areas where I most heavily  applied the serum . As if my pores are clogged or something.
> I guess I will have to retire it because it's causing irritation for one reason or another.
> I have to drop out of the challenge. I guess I can use the serum on my face. I used it last night and my face seemed to like it.



maybe you put too much ??


----------



## Mahogony7 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hmm. I have some pure HA lying around that I use on my face with great results. But I want to see more results


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Apr 24, 2017)

sharifeh said:


> maybe you put too much ??


I think it doesn't agree with me. I noticed the same bumps on my forehead where I applied it too .
They're little red white headed bumps. Disappointed.


----------



## Harina (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh really...

Also this is amusing because this whole brand started when women starting using the founder's handcream (Hand Chemistry) for their face because they were getting such good results on their hands.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm going through my Bravura serum way too fast. The witch hazel in my formula may also be a little drying for my scalp. I'll pick up a couple bottles of the Ordinary brand.


----------



## sharifeh (May 1, 2017)

I just got my order. I'll be trying this out.


----------



## rileypak (May 23, 2017)

Anybody have results to share?


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 23, 2017)

My order finally shipped!


----------



## GGsKin (May 24, 2017)

My serum was making my scalp flake so I stopped. I may try again if I pick some up from The Ordinary.


----------



## Saludable84 (May 24, 2017)

rileypak said:


> Anybody have results to share?


It's made my scalp really itchy but I switched poos so I will retry again


----------



## charmtreese (May 24, 2017)

I'm still using it once a day at night.  I'm not sure if I will repurchase HA for scalp use after this bottle is done.  

The good:
Moisturizes my scalp nicely without drying out my NG or leaving an oily residue

The bad:
An extra step in my nightly regimen (not really all that bad...if I see some extra growth)

Jury is still out on if I've gained at an accelerated rate using HA.  I will do a length check once I finish the bottle.


----------



## discodumpling (May 25, 2017)

I experienced great quality growth when I was on my hyaluronic supplement game several years ago. I used it for joint soreness and realized it was also affecting my growth rate AND the quality of hair growing in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2017)

@rileypak
I kinda abandoned it for Shapely's M-T-G.  

I still have an unopened bottle left and maybe 1/2 of one.  Will finish it up, (whenever) but I won't be repurchasing.


----------



## Lady_NakoPenda (May 25, 2017)

discodumpling said:


> I experienced great quality growth when I was on my hyaluronic supplement game several years ago. I used it for joint soreness and realized it was also affecting my growth rate AND the quality of hair growing in.


I'm going to add this as a supplement and collagen. I'm doing it for my skin but people that reviewed said that it helped their hair also.


----------



## luthiengirlie (May 25, 2017)

wow I inspired a challenge?

feeling challenged to go back to this again hardcore.


----------



## Sharpened (May 25, 2017)

I will have to put this on the back burner for now because (1) I want to see what aloe gel does for my scalp over the next few weeks, (2) I need to figure out what to mix the powder with, and (3) I just started back doing coffee soaks. I do not trust the ready-made stuff, too many additives I may be sensitive to.


----------



## rileypak (Nov 5, 2017)

Any updates?


----------



## luthiengirlie (Nov 5, 2017)

it's grown... but hyaluronic acid is  epic


----------



## weavepat (Nov 5, 2017)

I got a 2 oz bottle of HA from amazon when I first saw this thread. I added a few drops of rosemary EO to the bottle and would massage a dropper full into my scalp every night. This worked well as a lightweight scalp moisturizer for the warmer months.

Now that it's cooler I mix it with some oil (castor or CP mix) and then apply to my scalp almost daily. I really like how moisturized it leaves my scalp and the hair at the roots.

As for growth, I can't attribute anything to HA alone.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jan 24, 2018)

Bumping....


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm not sure what to make of this thread...


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jan 25, 2018)

i have been doing a silkout.. gonna test to see how the hyaluornic acid has been


----------



## hothair (Jan 26, 2018)

Aaaaahhhhhh this is the reason the deciem owner is thanking the world on his social media. He's even taking questions personally.


LHCF does it again!


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jan 26, 2018)

hothair said:


> Aaaaahhhhhh this is the reason the deciem owner is thanking the world on his social media. He's even taking questions personally.
> 
> 
> LHCF does it again!


I actually inboxed him once


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jan 26, 2018)

I am impressed at my impact


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 7, 2018)

Bumping this thread for all Hyaluronic Acid 2% users from THE ORDINARY BRAND


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 7, 2018)

PureSilver said:


> Bumping this thread for all Hyaluronic Acid 2% users from THE ORDINARY BRAND


I am using hyalimide and want to start using NIOD which is the strongest in the deciem line. OMG this stuff saved my hair from matting after using the deciem shampoo I usually use on my scalp on my hair.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Feb 7, 2018)

I have used the NIOD on my face.. GOOD LAWD.. I just used the Maustic Clay Mask the other day.. GOOD LAWD I SAY GOOD LAWD @larry3344


----------



## intellectualuva (Feb 8, 2018)

larry3344 said:


> I am using hyalimide and want to start using NIOD which is the strongest in the deciem line. OMG this stuff saved my hair from matting after using the deciem shampoo I usually use on my scalp on my hair.



They have several NOID products. Which saved your hair from matting?


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 8, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> They have several NOID products. Which saved your hair from matting?


The hyaluronic acid in the hyalimde series. That combine with the jbco.


----------



## intellectualuva (Feb 8, 2018)

larry3344 said:


> The hyaluronic acid in the hyalimde series. That combine with the jbco.



Before I add it to my cart, is it This? 

http://hylamide.com/product/subq-anti-age-30ml


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 8, 2018)

@intellectualuva 

http://hylamide.com/product/booster-low-molecular-ha-30ml

The pink bottle...check the link


----------



## intellectualuva (Feb 8, 2018)

Done Thank you!!


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 9, 2018)

Anyone getting vast amounts of growth from the Hyaluronic acid?


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Feb 15, 2018)

PureSilver said:


> Anyone getting vast amounts of growth from the Hyaluronic acid?


I just received mine this week.  I have put it in twice so far.  The first day, I noticed my scalp was itchy and I remembered AdoraAdora say if your scalp is itchy, it's growing.  so,  we will see.  I definitely can attest to my hair feeling softer.  I apply on my face as well.


----------



## intellectualuva (Feb 15, 2018)

I had this stuff shipped to my hotel and I'm so very excited to try it when I get back.


----------



## pikkonoloidlee (Feb 15, 2018)

I've been using Hyaluronic Acid in my hair but not from TO. I don't think it has made my hair grow but it has been very helpful with combating dryness and I know that helps me retain length long term.


----------



## Flourishnikov (Mar 27, 2018)

Sooo I was on that other forum which mentioned the wonders HA and ended up buying some capsules and then I come over here and see y’all cuttin up over the liquid HA. Welp, atleast I only spent 6.50 plus shipping this time


----------



## JFemme (Mar 28, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> I'm not sure what to make of this thread...


 
 Are folks using this on their hair or taking it internally


----------



## JFemme (Mar 28, 2018)

luthiengirlie said:


> @immy   On Scalp and Moisturizing my hair.. This is the bottle I've been using.


 Oh Mercy


----------



## luthiengirlie (Mar 28, 2018)

JFemme said:


> Oh Mercy


 @JFemme  what?


----------



## JFemme (Mar 28, 2018)

luthiengirlie said:


> @JFemme  what?


 Lol

More for me to investigate tis' all


----------



## luthiengirlie (Mar 28, 2018)

JFemme said:


> Lol
> 
> More for me to investigate tis' all


@JFemme  excellent


----------



## luthiengirlie (Mar 29, 2018)

I just started to take HA internally.. we will see how it goes


----------

